# Holiday Collection Haul!!!



## stellarx1587 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok, I got down to my MAC counter and picked up stuff from the new collections. Here's what I got:

Beauty Sleep e/s
Passionate e/s
Suspicion e/s
Wait Till Dark e/s
Innuendo e/s
Rouge Noir l/s
Chance Encounter l/g
Desirous p/b
Warm Eyes
Cool Eyes
Smoked Eyes
Intense Eyes
Entremauve p/g
Subtle p/g
Brunette Brow Finisher
Ivoire/Walnut Brow Shader
Brow Beat Tweezers (total impulse buy)

I think that's the most crap I've ever bought from MAC at once... the grand total came to.... (drum-roll).... $380.90

*ouch* but it was a lotta fun!!!


----------



## [danger] (Oct 19, 2006)

$380 dollars??? ouch.


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG! Have fun!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 19, 2006)

Awesome haul!! my kind of girl lol


----------



## little teaser (Oct 19, 2006)

wow!!! thats a haul glad you had fun and enjoy your stuff


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 19, 2006)

i plan on spending around that much but mostly beacuse im buying the pret a porter set so thats a large chunk of it haha nice haul!


----------



## Deirdre (Oct 19, 2006)

Hehehe, I like the way you say "total impulse buy" for just the tweezers. 

Awesome haul though!  Those palettes are sooooo pretty!

I spent nearly as much.  What a lot of releases for one day, eh!


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 19, 2006)

^ WOW! 
Great haul!!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Oct 19, 2006)

awsome haul


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Oct 20, 2006)

awsome haul


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 20, 2006)

whoa! you got all the pallettes!! how lucky ;D


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 20, 2006)

Great haul!


----------



## n_c (Oct 20, 2006)

Enjoy!


----------



## juli (Oct 22, 2006)

Awesome haulage!!! wow... all the fun stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really agree with Deirdre.. too much release for one day! 

I bought most of the Nocturnelle stuff but still debating about the brush sets... ugh


----------



## velvet (Oct 27, 2006)

haha, 380 is more than my monthly rent


----------

